# My heart on the floor...



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Gorgeous picture of your handsome fellow  

Here's my heart...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*BeckyM*, Your heartwarming photo gave me goosebumps! LOVE IT!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

My heart on my lap:










My heart in the dirt:










My heart in my face:


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I love everyone's photos. Here is mine, but she is less like a heartbeat and more like a heartattack.:ahhhhh::aetsch::angel:


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

My heart in my chair


----------



## vickaandjz (Aug 27, 2014)

My heart completely passed out...


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

My heart and my coffee.... 









My heart snuggled beside me









My heart going for a ride


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

My heart in the yard with her ball










And in her new favorite spot,


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

today, my sweet girl, my heart. She just came back from groomer.
l


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

My Heart on the floor, in bed, and with me! 

Great thread, great quote, and love all the pics so far!

Dan & Quinn 

PS Pardon my ugly mug! Quinn was helping make me feel better last week when I was sick.


----------



## vickaandjz (Aug 27, 2014)

Mahlon said:


> My Heart on the floor, in bed, and with me!
> 
> Great thread, great quote, and love all the pics so far!
> 
> ...


Quinn has an awesome coat. Dig it.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

My heart at my side, reading Poodle Forum!









And my _real _heart with his poodle


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She IS my heart!!!! She's what keeps it beating.................:love2:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My heart incognito.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My hearts, whom I love more than most people


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Staring at me. Rubymom from here on the forum took these Sunday when she stopped by the trial I was at. Not sure how well they will show since I'm downloading from FB


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

And the second pic.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:clap2:Great photos! All 'hearts' are showing _beautifully!_  Keep 'em coming!



MollyMuiMa said:


> She IS my heart!!!! She's what keeps it beating.................:love2:


*MollyMuiMa*, your post made my waterworks runneth over! :bawling: I know you REALLY mean what you wrote.:love2: Your little princess looks _exquisite_ adorned in red. Chagall said, "I want to kiss her on the head!":kissing: (Or did he say _ in bed?!_):hmmmm2:


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Todays pics.

Our selfie









Heart on the floor.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

My sweethearts!


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

*Not exactly on the floor...*

More like in the garden. Here is Mr. Juneau....


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Here are my 2 Hearts! :hug:


----------



## texaspoodlelover (Jul 25, 2014)

Laying in front of the TV. My heart is on the floor


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

My heart perched on the couch








My heart gazing out the window 








My heart back to perching 








As you can tell.. She is very nosy


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

What a great thread, I don't have a current pic of my heartbeat, but will post one soon. Everyone pictures touch my heart so much! Poodles are great!


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

Here's Jaxon.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

My hearts































They are all so precious


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

awwww he luva you!!!


----------

